# Forum Home Renovation Paving  Gravel and Paving for Car Parking

## 4xsama

Hi, 
I want to re-pave the parking for our cars but want to keep the surface permeable and have gravel as the predominant look. This will match the pedestrian path to the front door/varandah 
All gravel and the cars will eventually create depressions and a concrete with aggregate is not the look I am after. It is also not permeable. 
I also thought of a couple of tracks of pavers, each 1.0m apart for the wheels to run on but as the cars cant access parallel to each other (tree and boundary not far enough apart) two neat sets of lines wont work. 
My two choices (as I see it) are;   Square pavers in a chequer pattern with a 100-200mm gap filled with gravel, or,Pavers with large holes filled with gravel (same as the ones you use with grass).  
With both the gravel will get a bit crushed but option 1 may still have subsidence issues. 
The area adjacent will be grass so I can park the cars on it to wash them. 
Any other thoughts or other possibilities. 
Cheers

----------


## Uncle Bob

I think road base (course aggregate) is the go. Just needs a rake and weed kill now and again.
It's a bit tough of bare feet though so keep a pair of thongs, flip-flops or jandals handy  :Wink:

----------


## r3nov8or

This system is designed to allow parking on while growing grass, but could be filled with gravel.  http://www.good2golawncare.com/Pavers_Help.html 
Bunnings sells similar. No idea about pricing. 
Google "permeable pavers images" for plenty of examples

----------


## Uncle Bob

> http://www.good2golawncare.com/Pavers_Help.html

  Those are a great idea  :2thumbsup:

----------


## grantbudd

how would a layer of sand work under the gravel and pavers? It would not compress as much as gravel and would provide something for the gravel to sink into but not slide as much?? Maybe a retaining timber batten along the outside edge?? You can scarf it to bend it and even stain it to make a simple feature of it? 
any reason for wanting a permeable base? do you get/use a lot of water? you could always dig in a soak away?

----------

